# Sony Vaio Display Driver for Windows 7



## mastashih (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a *Sony Vaio SZ 645P*, it originally came with Windows XP but I upgraded to *Windows 7 32 bit* a couple days back. My display driver is an *nVidia GeForce 8400M GS*. The video card hardware ID is *PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&SUBSYS_9008104D* I installed the original nVidia driver from the Vaio website but Windows 7 would not recognize the memory sizes when I go to Screen Resolution > Advanced (they showed up as n/a for all values). This disabled Aero effects.

Below is with driver 156.55









I did a Google search and ended up at this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/sony-vaio-drivers-for-windows-7-a-418774.html

I installed a modded driver, 190.40, and it got Aero working. This is essentially what the above thread addresses. However, my problem is this: I still get some video lag when I try to play video games like Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead. I never got lag before on XP with the same settings. I've narrowed it down to when I go to Screen Resolution > Advanced, Windows 7 tells me I only have 64 Mb of Dedicated Video Memory and 0 Mb of System Video Memory. I remember on XP, I had 128 Mb of VRAM. I've done a little research on this also, and what I've come to realize is that it's either a BIOS problem or driver problem. My Vaio is on a Phoenix motherboard and I cannot edit the video configs in BIOS setup.

How can I play video games lag free?

It's not my Internet, I tried offline games.
I've tried drivers: 156.55 and 190.40.
I've tried turning off Aero and running games in lower resolutions.
I also installed a BIOS driver update from Sony "to resolve an issue where the system displays an inaccurate value for amount of memory installed."


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you run the Win7 upgrade Advisor?
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/os7upgrade.pl?mdl=VGNSZ645P


----------



## mastashih (Dec 17, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Did you run the Win7 upgrade Advisor?
> http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/os7upgrade.pl?mdl=VGNSZ645P


Yes! I ran the Upgrade Advisor when I had Windows XP and I believe I didn't have any issues, no yellow exclamation marks (save for a couple of programs like Windowblinds).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Run it again and post the results.
Bill


----------



## mastashih (Dec 17, 2009)

The nVidia Stereoscopic Driver was installed with one of the drivers I downloaded, I did not have it on Windows XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

How much Ram do you have installed?


----------



## mastashih (Dec 17, 2009)

2 Gb RAM, 2.2 Ghz Intel Duo Core.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

When you installed the 190.40 driver did you use the modified info file?


----------

